
#Funnyhatfriday (side project from curl creator) - sandebert
https://funnyhatfriday.se/
======
sandebert
I realize that some might find this somewhat silly, but I would like to
counter that with a powerful quote from The Book:

”And He placed upon his head the Hat, and He saw that it was funny. Because it
was Friday.”, The Book, page 12.

